# Urgent Foal Advice



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

History of this foal: Bought from a dealer mth ago was ment to be 6 mths, got pass port back she is 3 mths, we have been feeding her milk pellets, foal mix and hay, problem is last week she looked very rounded in the belly so we gave her a 5 day wormer (panacure) no worms have been passed and she is still rounded and off her food, she is very depressed in her self, she just seams to be un happy is there any thing more i can do for her? we have a colt who is 4 mths (bought at same time) he seams to be doing ok 

thank you


----------



## LynneB (7 September 2010)

if they are selling foals that young they need reporting and I wouldn't be 100% sure these are not stolen foals.


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2010)

As with other post.  You need to get your vet out today.

Did you see the foal on the mare?


----------



## Tempi (7 September 2010)

Could you not tell the foal was much younger?  There is a lot of difference between a 6 month and a 3 month old foal.

Get your vet out immediately for an investigation if the poor foal isnt eating......


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

mare was already sold, im getting the vet out but wanted other advice to


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

i havent had foals before so no i didnt no the diffrence yes i now no that was stupid


----------



## Holly831 (7 September 2010)

Oh poor little thing!
3 months is far too soon to be weaned! Her gut isn't designed to live wholly off hard feed yet. people that sell foals like this make me so angry (not at you but the dealer that sold her)
Have you had your vet check her over? Foals go down hill very quickly and if she is off her food I would have the vet check her over and recommend how to best feed her.
I would also be concerned about your colt as he too is far too young.

Good Luck


----------



## Holly831 (7 September 2010)

Quick note - If you didn't see the mares with these foals then I would be even more convinced they are probably stolen.


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

foals are chipped and passported so not likey to be stolen


----------



## SKY (7 September 2010)

put 2 foals in same stable, will cheer her up and he will learn her all.  you are doing all you can, check with vet, but milk nuts maybe mixed with other nuts if nt used to taste.  but i would mix 2 foals then she will be happier, also put a big feeding barrel and let 2 feed together, just till she gets on to it then give her own food barrel.  they learn from each other.  goodluck


----------



## Holly831 (7 September 2010)

and another..

Panacur 5 day equine guard is a good wormer to use for redwoms and pin worms but foals tend to suffer from ascarids (roundworm) and if she has a worm burden the classic sign is the pot belly.
You need to use an Ivermectin based wormer to treat for them BUT I would first have the vet out.


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

foals are in same stable, have one big food bowl and to smaller ones so they have a choice, vet said they can come later so holding on


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2010)

Jasperboy said:



			foals are in same stable, have one big food bowl and to smaller ones so they have a choice, vet said they can come later so holding on
		
Click to expand...

Let us know how you get on.

In the meantime, take his temperature and monitor him closely.


----------



## SKY (7 September 2010)

have you a friendly old gelding, that will play nurse mum.  my old gelding is great to mix when foals come of mum, because foal sort of looks up to him and wants to learn more.  this is a tough one, i worm with bimection, but never ues a wormern less that 10 days apart.  is she eating anything?  keep us updated what vet thinks, as this is a interesting thread and want to see how foals works out, hope she comes round, nothing worse worrying bout a foal, and feeling helpless.  you have done everything so hope vet recommends something.


----------



## Alexart (7 September 2010)

I'd get vet out asap, I've seen potbellied foals before that have had serious worm damage and scarring in their guts from just a very poor start and heavy worm burden, they do grow but never reach their full potential.  But I'd be worried if a foal that young is depressed there must something very wrong, plus they were both taken from mum way too early which will also set them back a good bit.  They're going to need lots of TLC over winter and very good haylage but I'd be wary feeding them milk pellets as if they've been off their mum for a while they loose the enzymes needed to digest the milk proteins - ask your vet when he comes out - don't change their feed or anything until the vet has been but just ask him and maybe contact a nutritionist afterwards.  
Never buy a foal in the summer as chances are it won't be old enough to be weaned.


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

only have the two foals on there own cant get another horse in, waiting for the vet to get back to me


----------



## Tempi (7 September 2010)

I hope it all works out well - please keep us updated.


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

spoke to vet again there coming out saying it could be colic


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2010)

Jasperboy said:



			spoke to vet again there coming out saying it could be colic
		
Click to expand...

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Tempi (7 September 2010)

Is your foal trying to roll a lot then?  Is she passing droppings?


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

foal is passing very small droppings hardly any thing but she hasnt eaten since last nice she normally have 4 meals a day (little and often) her belly has swollen a little more and seams very hard


----------



## Simsar (7 September 2010)

Is the foal on lush grass??


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

no bare paddock, stip grazed


----------



## Simsar (7 September 2010)

Sorry can you post a photo of the foal?


----------



## Holly831 (7 September 2010)

Can I ask what experience you have with foals?

They really could do with an older 'nanny' with them or you could end up with big problems as they grow. You are, in effect, trying to look after two ''orphan'' foals. A difficult job for even the most experienced breeder.

I was wondering if there was a stud or similar close to you that may be able to help? Roughly where are you based?


----------



## Simsar (7 September 2010)

Magic now is not the time to tell him off, lets try and help him with his foal first.


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

sent a picture, please dont post it on forum thank you


----------



## yethersgill (7 September 2010)

Any news?


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2010)

yethersgill said:



			Any news?
		
Click to expand...

Give the OP a chance.......


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

just been with the vets, not colic guts are over active if any thing so they have taken blood to test for kidney and liver problems, may be a infection some were, so have to wait for the bloods then go from there, worried as her tummy is swollen and rounded.


----------



## Holly831 (7 September 2010)

Have PM'd you x


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2010)

Jasperboy said:



			just been with the vets, not colic guts are over active if any thing so they have taken blood to test for kidney and liver problems, may be a infection some were, so have to wait for the bloods then go from there, worried as her tummy is swollen and rounded.
		
Click to expand...

Did they take her temperature?  What advice have they given you on her care for now?

What studs are local to you that you can get some advice from?


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

Temp normal, rang one stud and got told i was stupid for taking them on should have returned them ect i ended up putting the phone down, wont ring another, got to keep her in and when i the bloods come back make a action plan of care,


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2010)

Jasperboy said:



			Temp normal, rang one stud and got told i was stupid for taking them on should have returned them ect i ended up putting the phone down, wont ring another, got to keep her in and when i the bloods come back make a action plan of care,
		
Click to expand...

Phone Joanna Varden - essentially you have an orphan foal - she may well have some really usefull advice for you on how to look after her properly.

Or PM MFH_09 on here or HenryHorn.  Both very, very experienced with raising youngstock not on the mare.

Good luck - and let us know how it goes.


----------



## wynter (7 September 2010)

Have you got anyone near you (if not then maybe place an advert somewhere) that have just had a foal weaned off so that you could try and get the mare to look after her.
Hope she gets better soon.

You should report the dealer to the ILPH or RSPCA because them foals should never of come off mum at that age let alone sold (i'm not blaming you its the dealer fault not yours).
How many other foals did they have for sale? because if yours are that young how many other foals could there be that are in the same situation as yours.
Its not only the foals but the stress the mums have had by having their foals taken away from them far to early


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

told she had only breed these 2 then she said 9, mother was sold in foal, vet is now going to do a peritoneal tap,


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2010)

I would ring your insurance company to give them a heads up.  This could work out to be very expensive


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

they are to younge to insure, going to have to beg and brorrow money


----------



## Ilovefoals (7 September 2010)

My 2 foals have been insured from 30 days old. So they are definately not too young. x


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2010)

Jasperboy said:



			they are to younge to insure, going to have to beg and brorrow money
		
Click to expand...

You probably could have insured them - and still can, but will not now be able to make any claim.

What an awful situation.  I hope it all turns out ok for you.


----------



## Maesfen (7 September 2010)

I've PM'd you, Jasperboy.


----------



## yethersgill (7 September 2010)

amymay said:



			Give the OP a chance.......

Click to expand...

browser was a a couple of hours out so thought more time had passed!

Good luck with your foals OP and hope it all works out. We are in Derbyshire and happy to help if anywhere near you.


----------



## Simsar (7 September 2010)

Holly831 said:



			Can I ask what experience you have with foals?
		
Click to expand...




Simsar said:



			Magic now is not the time to tell him off, lets try and help him with his foal first.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mean't holly sorry if there is a magic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

As asked for here are some pictures of the filly and her guts


----------



## Patches (7 September 2010)

I also bought a foal, several years ago, that I was told was six months old and weaned. When his passport arrived, it turned out he was four months old. My friend bought three foals and hers were all the same age as mine, or younger. We had reserved these foals six weeks prior, having seen them in the herd with their dams.

Luckily we had no issues with ours. They were fed milk pellets, stud balancer and alfalfa three times a day, plus access to good quality grazing. Wormed every four weeks blah blah. 

When the passport revealed the true age I was told the mare had "had enough" of my young colt and had effectively naturally weaned him. With the benefit of hindsight, I believe that wasn't the case but like the OP I had no idea what a 6 month old foal should look like. 

Good luck with your foals OP.

For the record, Talis was insured pretty much as soon as we got him home. I had to arrange for a BVA Mortality Certificate to be accepted for insurance...this basically just checks the general health/heart for signs of genetic issues.


----------



## Tempi (7 September 2010)

Oh gosh, poor little thing   She does look lovely though - i have no advice but i really hope it works out for you.  Is the other foal ok and eating etc?  Did you have the vet check them both out when he/she came?

Sorry, loads of questions!


----------



## Patches (7 September 2010)

I see what you mean about the belly....good news though is that the dropping there looks pretty normal (well to my untrained eye at least).


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

droppings from the colt this boy


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2010)

I'm interested to know more about your grazing.

You say you are strip grazing - why?  These are babies, lots of good grass is needed......


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

the field was topped and rested for the last few years there is so much of it i wont risk letting them lose on it all


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2010)

Jasperboy said:



			the field was topped and rested for the last few years there is so much of it i wont risk letting them lose on it all
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so they're not on good grazing, just poor, seeded grazing......

Your little poorly one looks nutritionally struggling to me - the other looks in better knick.

Hopefully you and Maesfean are now in touch via pm - her help will be invaluable.  But if not - take her up on any offer of help.  Another good source of advice is going to be from feed companies.  

I wonder what is in the grazing if it's been left so long. It's always possible that she may have eaten something like ragwort (although unlikely I suppose).

Good quality hay, and access to a good outside environment is essential for youngstock.

And I wonder if a worm count could be done?


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

vet said the grazzing is good and agrees they dont need any more, no ragwort, both are fed the same and have the same gazing etc


----------



## Maesfen (7 September 2010)

I do see what you mean now, yes, she does look unthrifty especially compared to him, he looks bright as a button.
Thanks AM for the vote of confidence!

If it was me, I would still go along with the advice to change their feed gradually to D & H Suregrow instead of a stud mix; as I explained it's just too rich for this type especially as they have no other source of vitamins from the dams.  Because she's poorly, I'd also think about putting her on some D & H Equilac which is a mare's milk replacer.  I know it seems like a backward step to put her back onto milk but I feel she needs a boost so a month of supplement won't hurt at all especially as you don't think she's eating too much.  Incidentally, I know you said they share feed bowls but does she get her share or does he push her out?  My two couldn't be fed together because Freddy guarded his food very jealously and I had to stand over him to make sure Harry finished his in peace; Freddy was a greedyguts right from the start, he wouldn't (and still doesn't) share his grub with anyone!  Ad lib good meadow hay, plenty of turnout (I would be inclined to give them as much of the field as possible so no strip grazing; babies need space to play and gallop)  I'd also like a worm count done and the blood tested which I believe you're doing anyway.

PS:  I'd also like them actually stabled together, it might buck her up a lot, she could do with the comfort it will give her.


----------



## Simsar (7 September 2010)

what was the outcome from the vet??


----------



## Holly831 (7 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			Sorry mean't holly sorry if there is a magic!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't being mean!!

I was trying to find out if the OP had any experince with youngsters because I didn't want to be insulting by assuming they knew nothing! My comments were in no way nasty or mean or telling someone off - just trying to judge how best to help!

I have PM'd offering to vivit and help if the Op is anywhere near me and also suggested that there are plenty of others on here that will do the same.


----------



## Jasperboy (7 September 2010)

they are in the same stable, just moved the colt out the way to take pictures, she gets plently i normally give her a little extra with out the colt, looking in to a gelding to be a nanny at mo


----------



## Beatrice5 (7 September 2010)

I am a newbie to foals and before we had our filly I wouldn't have known the difference between a 3 month and 6 month old but we live and learn hey 

Just wanted to wish you well and agree with others that there are some very helpful, knowledgeable kind people on here like Maesfen who will be a wonderful source of knowledge and support so you are in good hands.

I have asked many a dumb question and had some very helpful replies  I hope your babies are back on track soon.


----------



## Simsar (9 September 2010)

Any news on this foal??


----------



## TallyHo123 (9 September 2010)

Poor little foal, hope everything works out okay and keep us updated.
Makes me sick people can pull foals away from mares at 2/3 months and sell them


----------



## Jasperboy (9 September 2010)

Hi, she is a little brighter, please dont shoult at me but i have got her to eat milk pettels warm water and honey, we have a mare coming monday to mother them. Vets said its a wait and see case but we have a small window of time to get her stronger before winter starts


----------



## yethersgill (9 September 2010)

That sounds like good news! Hope having a mare to mother them helps and it turns out well for you!
Please keep us posted


----------



## Toast (9 September 2010)

Glad youve got her to eat a little bit, i hope you can get her back on track soon 
Good luck
x


----------



## Holly831 (9 September 2010)

Well done for doing the right thing 

I am sure we would all love to know how she is getting on over the next few weeks if you wouldn't mind posting?

Keep up the good work and best wishes

B x


----------



## Katd66 (20 September 2010)

How is she getting on??


----------



## Jasperboy (20 September 2010)

hi sorry havent had time to e mail im in the process of moving, the filly is better still swollen tummy but eating and drinking well, we changed hay feed, rugged her up etc. We got let down on many loan horses so gave up. but things are looking better just need to keep it going through the winter. the colt will be staying with her as I havent found grazzing for him were im moving to so at least she will have company but i will miss them


----------

